# Pics from Sydney



## froglet (Apr 25, 2008)

Well i thought i would share some of the pics i took while i was in sydney

Hope you enjoy

Megan


----------



## froglet (Apr 25, 2008)

Its going to take awhile for me to upload the pics, so please be patient


----------



## froglet (Apr 25, 2008)

...


----------



## froglet (Apr 25, 2008)

...


----------



## froglet (Apr 25, 2008)

...


----------



## sweetangel (Apr 25, 2008)

nice pics
where abouts did you take them?


----------



## froglet (Apr 25, 2008)

tell me if you want me to stop


----------



## froglet (Apr 25, 2008)

They are taken at: Sydney aquarium, wildlife world, taronga zoo


----------



## froglet (Apr 25, 2008)

....


----------



## froglet (Apr 25, 2008)

do you want me to stop yet??


----------



## HoffOff (Apr 25, 2008)

LLove the Death adder!


----------



## froglet (Apr 25, 2008)

only a few more to go


----------



## froglet (Apr 25, 2008)

...


----------



## froglet (Apr 25, 2008)

Last ones.... I swear


----------



## froglet (Apr 25, 2008)

snakeman112 said:


> LLove the Death adder!


 
Yes it is a nice adder. its the only one i have seen in ambush position


----------



## froglet (Apr 25, 2008)

Also pics from Manly Oceanworld & Featherdale wildlife park


----------



## krusty (Apr 25, 2008)

cool head shot of the scrubby.


----------



## froglet (Apr 25, 2008)

krusty said:


> cool head shot of the scrubby.


 
Yeah its one of the better shots that i got


----------



## froglet (Apr 28, 2008)

......


----------



## froglet (May 2, 2008)

...


----------



## lycanthropica (May 2, 2008)

great pics!

what kind of camera are you using?


----------



## andyscott (May 2, 2008)

I love the Frillies, makes me more impatient waiting for mine (only 7 more sleeps).


----------



## hjk2500 (May 3, 2008)

Wow :shock: who took the phot they are great and love the animals!!
Tom


----------



## froglet (May 3, 2008)

lycanthropicagreat pics!

what kind of camera are you using? 

Thanks.
Used a fuji finepix S5800

hjk2500Wow :shock: who took the phot they are great and love the animals!!
Tom 

I took all the photos
This is only a small sample of what i got.
I think i took close to 1000 pics but only printed about 550 of them


andyscottI love the Frillies, makes me more impatient waiting for mine (only 7 more sleeps). 

Yeah all the frillies were nice. they were feeding them while i was at the zoo.

The one at wildlife world was prancing about showing himself off


----------



## Erin_Jane (May 3, 2008)

Great pics!!! Ben & I are going to Taronga for his birthday on Wednesday, I can't wait to check out the new section


----------



## froglet (May 3, 2008)

Erin_Jane said:


> Great pics!!! Ben & I are going to Taronga for his birthday on Wednesday, I can't wait to check out the new section


 
I had never been to taronga b/4 but was quite impressed despite the weather.
the southern ocean exhibit is very well done IMO the penguins were hysterical. The leopard seal wasnt doing to much-it will be nice when they are are all able to go in there.

The reptile exhibits were fairly nice as well


----------



## Vincent21 (May 3, 2008)

Damn your camera is good! or maybe it is you...
Those are some nice photos/


----------



## froglet (May 3, 2008)

Vincent21 said:


> Damn your camera is good! or maybe it is you...
> Those are some nice photos/


 
Thank you.

I use the trick of taking a few shots of the same thing and hope that at least one is good enough hahaha


----------



## Erin_Jane (May 3, 2008)

froglet said:


> I had never been to taronga b/4 but was quite impressed despite the weather.
> the southern ocean exhibit is very well done IMO the penguins were hysterical. The leopard seal wasnt doing to much-it will be nice when they are are all able to go in there.
> 
> The reptile exhibits were fairly nice as well


 
I bought Ben a membership for his b'day last year so we have to go again before it runs out! hehe... Been waiting ages for the Southern Oceans section to open (I couldn't remember what it was called!!). Going to the zoo makes me feel like a 5 year old  I was hoping to take Ben to Western Plains Zoo but it hasn't happened yet. It's been years sinc I've been out there.


----------

